# Was genau ist/macht, der sogenannte Bootloader?



## Pixy (16. August 2011)

Hallo Community,

klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas naiv, aber man liest so viel momentan darüber.

Da ich im Besitz eines HTC Sensation bin (sehr sehr zufrieden damit, also bitte keine Vergleiche hier zum SGSII machen) liest man häufig, dass man den Bootloader gegen Garantieverlust öffnen kann.

Ich frage mich nur Ernshaft, was dieser denn macht bzw. verhindert und inwiefern es sich lohnen sollte diesen zu öffnen.

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn die Antwort evtl. simpel sein sollte.
Aber bevor ich diesen evtl. öffnen sollte, möchte ich gerne vorher genau wissen wofür und ob es sich dafür lohnt, auf die Garantie zu verzichten.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Supeq (16. August 2011)

Bootloader ist sowas wie das BIOS des Handys^^


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2011)

Nein.

Der Bootloader lädt die Firmware des Handys (das wäre in diesem Fall sowas wie das BIOS). Die Firmware ist ja letztendlich der Softwareteil, der verändert werden kann, ähnlich wie das ROM eines BIOS. Dabei stellt der Bootloader den Kontakt zwischen Betriebssystem und Hardware her. 

(Bitte bitte korrigieren, ich bin mir sehr unsicher, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der Bootloader NICHT die variable Komponente ist - das ist die Firmware)


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

Nicht ganz - die Firmware (bei PCs das BIOS) lädt den Bootloader, der wiederum das eigentliche Betriebssystem startet. Man kann sich diesen Prozess (das sogenannte Bootstrapping) wie eine Blüte oder einen Ballon vorstellen - am Anfang wird bei Linux-Systemen (zu denen Android ja zählt) der Prozess "init" gestartet, welcher dann alle weiteren Prozesse anstößt, das System entfaltet sich also oder bläst sich selber auf.
Jeder hat schonmal einen Bootloader gesehen - bei Dual- oder Multibootsystemen ist der Bootloader der Teil, der einen vor die Wahl steht, welches Betriebssystem gebootet werden soll.

Warum man nun daran herumdoktern sollte / kann? Wenn man den Bootloader manipuliert, kann man den Bootprozess beeinflussen. Dies wiederum ermöglicht beispielsweise, mehr Rechte in einem System zu erlangen. 

Siehe auch https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Bootloader

MfG Jimini


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2011)

Also kann ich, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, Software deinstallieren die ich jetzt nicht deinstallieren kann.

Da mein Smartphone ja von D2 kommt und das im Vorfeld schon D2 Programme installiert hat, kann ich diese Programme (da man die eh nie braucht) runterschmeissen.

Das funktioniert momentan ja leider nicht, da es ja gebrandet ist. 
Hoffe das ist jetzt soweit alles richtig.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

Korrekt. Im Regelfall manipuliert man den Bootloader von Smartphones, um das System zu "rooten" - um sich also volle Admin-Rechte zu geben (der Administrator heißt unter Linux / Unix traditionell "root"). Mit diesen Rechten kann man dann sehr tief ins System eingreifen, also auch Programme deinstallieren, die man nicht als normaler User installiert hat. Hierzu zählt unter anderem vom Hersteller mitgelieferte Software.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2011)

Klingt ja soweit gut, scheint aber dennoch kompliziert zu sein.

Kann ich die Programme nicht auch anders deinstallieren ohne den Bootloader zu öffnen?


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

Da du hierzu root-Rechte benötigst, musst du zwangsweise dein System entsprechend manipulieren. Es ist also die Frage, ob sich der Garantieverlust lohnt, um die ungeliebten Programme loszuwerden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2011)

> Es ist also die Frage, ob sich der Garantieverlust lohnt, um die ungeliebten Programme loszuwerden.



Wohl war. 

Wie würde das denn grundsätzlich ausschauen wenn man den Bootloader offen hätte?

Kann ich mir das so vorstellen wie bei einem PC?
Also man startet den Rechner und geht ins BIOS oder startet man "Windows" normal und man kann dann sozusagen alles runterschmeissen was einem nicht gefällt.

In diesem Fall natürlich das Betriebsystem des Smartphones.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

Es gibt möglichkeiten auch verschlüsselte Bootloader zu manipulieren und hinterher den original Bootloader zurück zu spielen. Solange der Bootloader ungeschützt ist ab Werk, kann man ihn eigentlich beliebig verändern, da er problemlos zurückgespielt werden kann.


----------

